# Skoda Rapid hit by Liquid Elements



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi
My most recent work with a car.

*Wash/Decon*
Heavy duty degreaser/tar remover, traffic film remover, drying, Tardis on a mf cloth on stubborn tar, fallout remover, clay cloth schampo wash and final drying.
Liquid Elements Quartz Clean for the windows

*Polishing*
Liquid Elements Crystal Rock with Scholl white Spider pad and Scholl purple pad
Liquid Elements Deep Ice with Scholl blue pad and Scholl purple pad
Edit: I also used a noname green allround pad.

Lsp/Protection
IPA 40% before protection
2 layers of Liquid Elements ECO Shield ceramic coating on paint, trim, glass, rubber, glass roof and rims
Liquid Elements Glossboost on all paint for a little extra bling
CarPro PERL on tyres









































































Thanks for watching

/Fredrik


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That's nice, love the colour and those wheels.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

LE ECO Shield intrigues me, post up how you get on over the coming weeks/months. It can last up to 3 yrs I think I've read dependant on prep and number of layers etc?


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That's nice, love the colour and those wheels.


Thanks. The colours got much more intense after ECO Shield.



MDC250 said:


> LE ECO Shield intrigues me, post up how you get on over the coming weeks/months. It can last up to 3 yrs I think I've read dependant on prep and number of layers etc?


A friends car. I'm going to put it my own in a couple of weeks. It's really easy to handle, ECO Shield and on the plus side that I can use it for the entire car. 
One bottle to rule them all. 
I've got two coats on this, three is apparently optimal.

/Fredrik


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Can I ask, what's the name/style of the alloys? I really like them and would consider them for my Golf.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Can I ask, what's the name/style of the alloys? I really like them and would consider them for my Golf.


I actually don't know. I think it's standard from the factory. I can ask him tomorrow.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great looking car, really like it.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

66Rob said:


> Great looking car, really like it.


Thanks, I guess.  Not my car. I only enchanced and protected it.

/Fredrik


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Some more pics. 




























/Fredrik


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Asked him about the alloys today. It's included in the styleplus package. And he don't know the name. Probably a domestic package.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Can I ask, what's the name/style of the alloys? I really like them and would consider them for my Golf.


Found them. They're called Ray and is available in gloss black or metallic black


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

e_king said:


> Hi
> My most recent work with a car.
> 
> 
> ...


Do they still make Skoda cars! I haven't seen them for a longtime I am not joking


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

tonyy said:


> Nice:thumb:


Thanks


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice work and looks great. I love the Rapid Spaceback, not keen on the Rapid but the Spaceback looks great.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Can I ask, what's the name/style of the alloys? I really like them and would consider them for my Golf.


Won't fit, they've got a pcd of 5x100 golf is 5x112. The mk7 GTD alloys which look quite similar would fit though.


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice job!!


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

svended said:


> Nice work and looks great. I love the Rapid Spaceback, not keen on the Rapid but the Spaceback looks great.


Thank you. Ididn´t like the model at first but I got used to it. By the time I was finished I liked it. 



dendass said:


> Nice job!!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## admhall (May 16, 2015)

e_king said:


> Thank you. Ididn´t like the model at first but I got used to it. By the time I was finished I liked it.
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


Yup, think they are owned by BMW and there is a lot of technology sharing so they are great cars. Go to the Czech Republic and you see them everywhere.


Peugeot said:


> Do they still make Skoda cars! I haven't seen them for a longtime I am not joking


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

They are quite common here in Sweden. Share technology with Volkswagen. So it's basically 1 year old Volkswagen tech. Trusted cars. Have been a little boring looks until the most recent models I think.


----------



## admhall (May 16, 2015)

e_king said:


> They are quite common here in Sweden. Share technology with Volkswagen. So it's basically 1 year old Volkswagen tech. Trusted cars. Have been a little boring looks until the most recent models I think.


Oops! My bad, VW not BMW.


----------

